# Hurt Guinea Pig toe, HELP?!



## caitlinelise (Jun 26, 2010)

I was giving my Guinea Pig named Applebean a bath a mere thirty minutes ago, all of my guinea pigs HATE baths and squeal and squirm, and i've only had her a month and this was her second one so her reactions and personality are still somewhat new to me.
after her bath i was drying her off and proceeded to clip her nails when i noticed blood around one of the toes where the nail meets the skin. i was touching it lightly trying to see if i could wipe it off when i realized her whole toe was swollen and black&blue. all of her other toes are fine, and this one feels a little floopy, i can't figure out if it's broken or not, but then again as i proceeded to compare her other toes to the hurt one they all seemed floppy..


my assumption is that she got her toe caught in the grate she sits on. she's temporarily in a rabbit cage but i DO cover the bottom grate with a puppy pad and tape it on to soak up pee and to also prevent her from sitting on a grate because i am well aware wire cages are harmful to guinea pigs feet (now i know from personal experience). but she and I always have this ongoing battle where she chews the tape off then runs around underneath the puppy pad on the grate itself.


my question is how much would a vet visit be in the USA, should i go to a town vet (where i imagine may be expensive) or a petco/petsmart vet? which is where i bought her from. I am VERY low on money right now for i am saving for a trip which i will be leaving in just 3 short weeks and i only have $150 saved so far..
anyone have any clue if from the description if her toe may be broken? should i wait a few days and monitor her and her behavior or what?! please suggest and help me!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wouldn't take her to any shop vet, I would always take to a private vet. Shouldn't be expensive for a guinea pig, but either way your GP needs to see a vet. The black and blue sounds like more of a cut, and sugests more towards being broken, because she could of struggled.

I wouldn't know bout US prices as from the UK, as are most people on this site!

Ashleigh might be able to help you about prices as she is the only one from the US on the rodents bit that I know of, here is a link to her profile.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/ashleighhhhh.html


----------

